# All-clad stock pot



## steelsteak (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello,

I am wondering why all-clad/3-ply stock pots don't come with a glass lid once you get into the 12 quart size and up. I have not been able to find one. Is there an engineering reason for this?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No, culinary reasons.

Stocks should never be covered while simmering

And

It is impossible to reduce a stock with a lid on it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Also market reasons. Large stock pots sell mostly to commercial users where glass is not durable enough. And the market has the reasons foodpump notes for not wanting a lid at all.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I have heard this, but why exactly not cover?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You generally want some reduction to concentrate the flavor. Often, you want a lot of reduction.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It's easier to control the simmering too. When the pot is covered, sometimes it can boil even with the lowest heat setting.


----------



## Beltway Chef (Mar 14, 2018)

I imagine that they don't have lids because those pots are built for techniques that wouldn't require a top. You're not going to use that pot to bake rice. If you need a lid use foil or go old school and make a cartouche (sp?)


----------

